# Anybody Know The Story Behind This Trout?



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

A Baffin guide I would guess.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

http://www.floridatoday.com/story/s...-trout-catch-nearly-three-feet-long/29043849/


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

That's a big ole speck.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Derek Deeks Indian River Florida area, they catch 32" plus regularly


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

What a pig.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

That is me from last weekend, caught her on a dead shrimp. She weighed 27lbs. Fried her up last night, tasted like leather so i gave it to the dog.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Bobby Hill said:


> That is me from last weekend, caught her on a dead shrimp. She weighed 27lbs. Fried her up last night, tasted like leather so i gave it to the dog.


:slimer::slimer::slimer:


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*Baffin*



saltaholic said:


> Derek Deeks Indian River Florida area, they catch 32" plus regularly


The Indian river is know for big trout, I've never fished it but would like to. Baffin produces 32 inch plus trout as well, not sure if the Indian river has more or not?? Baffin has also produced some 34 inch fish, and South padre produced the state record of 37 inches. That's serious.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*googled it*

https://tpwd.texas.gov/newsmedia/releases/?req=20040628a


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*big trout*

click on images at the top if the page isn't already there.

https://tpwd.texas.gov/newsmedia/releases/?req=20040628a


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*try that again*

https://www.google.com/search?biw=1...i8i7i30k1j0i13i30k1j0i13i5i30k1.0.aeMrjaPtmGw


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*Carl Rowland & Jim Wallace*

scroll through the pics and you will see Rowland with his state record, and few pics of Jim Wallace.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

c hook said:


> The Indian river is know for big trout, I've never fished it but would like to. Baffin produces 32 inch plus trout as well, not sure if the Indian river has more or not?? Baffin has also produced some 34 inch fish, and South padre produced the state record of 37 inches. That's serious.


Baffin and east Matty produces some monsters but usually the guys that catch them have put in lots of hours..... Indian river Florida with live bait or lures some parts of the year is far better chance at a wall hanger than most places imo. A place where 9-12 pound trout is no big deal seems crazy to me.


----------



## HBS (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm always at the cleaning table cleaning my three 18" trout when that guy comes in with those. never fails.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Almost doesn't look real. Photo shop? Darn big one for sure.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*It's real?? I think!!*

I've heard a lot of good stuff about the Indian River n Lagoon through the years, do we by chance have a 2cooler with knowledge of these areas? I'd like to do a little research and plan a trip, but I'd hope to find an arty guide vs the live bait deal, which rumor has it, is the primary method for targeting the pigs. A good starting point may be Capt Peter Deeks


----------

